# loveland, co



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

i spent a week here about 2 weeks ago and it was amazing. this place has it all. no lift lines, cool people, and some amazing terrain. it also has an incredible view from the continental divide at ridge on the top of lift 9. there's steep faces and walls all along the ridge, heavy moguls along the south side, easy cruisin blues in the west face (along with some amazing tree runs). and my favorite terrain along the north face off lifts 4 and 8. i could board those all day. as a bonus you can score lift tics on the denver craigslist for dirt cheap. i got 4 days of passes for $27 a pop. never will i waste my money and time sitting in the lines of the major resorts. also as a bonus, there's the suuper accesible bc of loveland pass (just park in the designated area and hitchhike up). don't tell too many people though so it doesn't get too busy, i'm sure mr right and greenthumb would be pissssssed! :laugh: 

me at the top of the pass










reverse view part of the way down










and one of the hikable ridges, intense! 










ps...let me know if pics are a fail. i tried a direct link from facebook.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

I love that place, been there once on a pow day and what an great experience that was. It is a pity that this season it took them a while to build a base. It seemed the pass was lagging a little in snow storms, while the rest of Colorado was getting more snow. A-basin was like 20 days late on their projected day to open the new Zuma terrain. But I agree with you there is some great terrain in the pass.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice! Glad you had a good time. That ski area is way better than the rep it gets. The Pass is super easy, but keep in mind it's also an insidious little killing field. It does have avalanche danger without a doubt. Loveland Pass claims at least a life about every two seasons.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Nice! Glad you had a good time. That ski area is way better than the rep it gets. The Pass is super easy, but keep in mind it's also an insidious little killing field. It does have avalanche danger without a doubt. Loveland Pass claims at least a life about every two seasons.


yeah, i was glad to have read as much on here as i did before i left to feel somewhat educated. there had been a couple recent thaw freeze cycles, plus no new slow in around 12 days, so i felt a _little_ safer. i also made sure to talk to plenty of locals and guys at the bottom and top about what conditions were like, and made sure to have plennnty of respect for the mountain. i wouldn't recommend bombing in there with no bc experience or knowledge.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice pics, looks fun. I always hit up the Pass early season and late season.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Loveland is the best kept secret in Colorado. We like it that way.


----------

